# fs 18\ duckboat



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

well she's almost finished. I have to paint the topsides, install one more hatch and install the rubrail. She did get wet however and hit 33mph with a beat up 25 evinrude.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!! on so many levels!!!

Nicely done!!! keep the pics coming!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Great!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent! Just when ya' think it will be a while before ya' see another FS18...BOOM...out comes another one!
Nice! Is that a riffle or rod holder that I see?
I also see that you've opted for the round chine too. Very nice! Can't wait for more pix!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool, I was just wondering a few days ago how your FS18 was coming along. Nice change from the yacht finish of the others too. 

That old beater 25 is a work horse, could probably outrun any modern "25"! Loud and rough, but strong.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go! Love the camo job.

Keep us posted on how she works out come early season!

-T


----------



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually got that old 25 for a boat I'm building for my stepson,it's a 12' pad vee bottom race boat.I'll try to post some pics of that soon.I have the boat building bug bad. I'm actually starting to not notice the itch.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just plain bad! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh man, we've got to see that race boat build! 

The boat building bug is very infectous. As a word of caution to any one considering their first build, be aware it will infect you very quickly and will consume you. You have been warned.

Now post up some pics of the race boat!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

about the only thing wrong with it that I can see is its missing some snail eggs and a dragonfly or two on the cattail stalks.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

33 mph sounds pretty good for a beat up 25 hp motor. nice job on the boat, looks "tippy"


----------



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll have to see if I can find someone thats good with an airbrush to hook me up with a dragonfly or two.Better yet a few of those teenage mutant ninja mosquitos that frequent the areas I hunt.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks Great [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautifull! Another "wooden work of art"


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks good Brian, you're going to need the building bug on that 'stream. ;D


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Tippy bro! pretty good amount of fs-18s on here. does it have a jackplate


----------



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

No jackplate yet . I do plan to build one soon, as this motor could use a little bit more set back.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

No new pics???? Ahhhhhhhh, come on! Show her off a little! ;-)


----------

